# Brutes VS polaris 850XP



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

here are some vids of after it got dark we have some more coming of when it was still daylight outside but there are on another camera.

Me vs 450r This was the only one that was giving me problems. he had slicks, strapped down front end, pipe, and supposedly stock motor. me running mods in sig with stock primary with pink spring and stock secondary spring.





Almost30s VS XP





should have the one from earlier that day up this afternoon


----------



## Wpeschel (Jan 21, 2009)

SO who won?? Its hard to tell who is who..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like ALMOST30 was in the front quite a bit....


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

i have the red outer lights and he has green outer on the green brute. also you can tell the xp by the yellowish headlights me and almost had HID

the more i think about it the more i think the gas i got before i went was kinda bad. I know in my truck my fuel millage will drop a few MPG using there gas and then the farther into the night it went it felts like mine wasnt launching as hard. at first i could barely keep the front end down and then all of a sudden i had no real problems taking off. may have to add some sea foam and octane booster to this tank until i can get some good gas


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

here are some more vids





all 3 of us





all of these were when i couldnt keep the front end down that top ones were after about hour into racing


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Is the XP stock?

Good job getting the vids. I enjoyed watching them.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

yes his is stock so it will be a force to be reckon with if it responds to exhaust and programmer like the brute


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Look like he was hanging pretty good to be stock.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Definitely was hanging pretty good for stock I was impressed


----------

